# lost elderlly black cat. Wraxall. North Somerset



## tyntescollie (Nov 13, 2009)

Sherman, black cat, sunken eyes, bit skninny. Very elderly. Missing since midnight 10th Nov. His sprollie misses him and so do we. Any sightings
please respond. Thank you


----------



## kittentocat-vet-london (Jul 12, 2008)

He would have to have travelled a long way but could this be him? Kittens and Cats rescued at our London vet clinic - Lost and Found


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Report it immediately to the police or at the animal organization to make an urgert action here.


----------

